# Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Apr 06, 2010
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 72 Loads Week Ago: 82 Loads Year Ago: 62 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

Alfalfa and grass sold steady to weak.

Alfalfa: Good: Small Square, 1 load 90.00; Large Rounds, 9
loads 85.00-105.00. Fair: Large Rounds, 6 loads 72.00-82.50.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Premium: Large Rounds, 4 loads 97.50-
115.00. Small Square, 1 load 107.50. Good: Small Square, 1 load
92.50. Large Rounds, 3 loads 85.00-92.50. Fair: Large Rounds, 3
loads 72.50-77.50. Utility: Large Rounds, 4 loads 52.50-62.50.

Grass: Good: Large Rounds, 3 loads 90.00-95.00. Fair: Large
Square, 1 load, 77.50; Large Rounds, 11 loads 67.50-77.50. Utility:
Small Square, 1 load 65.00; Large Rounds, 12 loads 50.00-67.50.

Bedding: Small Square, 1 load 2.00 per bale. Large Rounds
4 loads 16.00-28.00 per bale.

Cornstalks: Large Rounds, 7 loads 10.00-14.00 per bale.


----------

